# Crusing the Virgin & Leeward islands



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I are planning a six month trip to the Virgin & Leeward Islands, from Dec 06, to May 07. We are thinking to ship our Catalina 350, with either Dockwise or Seven Star round trip, from Ft. Lauderdale. Since Seven Star is alot cheaper, we would like to know if anyone has had experience with this company. We would also appreciate any advise and suggestions, on what not to miss places, and what are the best routes for this time of year.

Mark


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mark..we had our boat shipped by Dockwise from Martinique to Ft. Lauderdale after damage by Ivan. The took great care of us and the boat. Suggest you get the Doyle guides for the area as they really cover the highlights and not to miss spots well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Camaraderie,
Thank you for your reply. I already got the Doyle's Book, and it is very useful. I know that Dockwise is really good, but I got a price quote from Seven Star that was 20% less than Dockwise. Being that I need to ship the boat round trip, this would end up being a big difference. 
Thanks again. 
Mark


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mark...Suggest you SAIL back up through the Bahamas with the wind at your back and save even more! This is an easy trip with lots of neat places to stop along the way and NO long ocean passages and BENIGN wieather in May. Getting TO the BVI's & Leewards is TOUGH but going home is easy. 
As to dockwise...we were told you could get a 20% discount by booking early so you might want to check this. Have heard mixed reviews on 7 star...you may want to ask the question on the SSCA bulletin board or do a search over there to get some other opinions. (www.ssca.org)


----------



## BobRivard (Nov 3, 2000)

*Only mad dogs and englishmen sail to weather!*

I bought a boat in St. Thomas and covered PR to Martinique. A lot of folks start a cruise in St. Thomas and make it only to St. John before drowning in the rum. I would suggest that you're better off shipping to Trinidad and sailing up from there all the way to Fla. There are excellent nets and publications all along the way that can help you avoid bad spots and keep you in the loop concerning safety. This past January I made the Anagada passage to St. Martin and it was incredibly wet and wild. Coming back in early March was much more pleasant. If the two of you have limited offshore experience, take the easy direction. You can always backtrack to revisit special spots after you experience the big picture.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you all for your replies. I have decided to ship with Dockwise to Martinique and sail north as suggested, probably all the way to Ft. Lauderdale. I hope the 6 months will be enough, although it is a major compromise for my wife who is somewhat hesitant about the trip. We are also planning to travel with our small dog, who made a trip with us last year to the Abacos. Are there any special regulations cocerning travel there with pets?
Mark


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Leave the dog! Check out the BVI quarantine regulations here...
http://www.bvivacations.com/Pets.html

Good choice on Martinique w. Dockwise. Le Marin is a great place to start your trip...hot baguettes and cheap French wine!


----------



## gilsurf (Dec 12, 2006)

What about cats that will not be taken ashore? Anguilla, St. Martin, St. Barts? Are these regs just for taking them ashore? Do the customs people really need to know about a cat deep in a locker?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i was dissappointed to read the bit about hiding a cat deep in a locker. the regulations are to protect all animals from horific diseases and you would not only risk your own cat but on your return all other cats. i am not a cat lover but . . . . . .


----------



## gilsurf (Dec 12, 2006)

I guess that sounded a bit horrific. The cats are in the locker by choice... anti-social and a wee bit neurotic. The cats came with the ring, so no choice there.

As to subjecting other cats to possible disease, our cats rarely make it to the cockpit and are all st by the vet. So, not much worry there.

It seems that the regs are there for animals to be taken ashore, correct?


----------



## Sialia (Feb 14, 2006)

Take your dog, just plan ahead! 

I copied this note from a previous one I wrote. 

I sailed with my family and two large dogs in 2003 and 2004. Like you, we were just not willing to leave them home. I also sailed for two years from 1990 to 1992, first singlehanded with a Springer spaniel and then with my new bride and her English setter. The dogs from the first trip are gone but we still have great memories.

My wife did all of the research related to traveling with our dogs for this recent trip but I can give you some of the key points and see about having her respond as well. 

First, we applied for and received what I will call "British Passports" for our dogs. The process to get these passports is tough. As I recall, the rabies test took 30 days, not continuous, but two separate exams and samples run through a facility in Ohio. At that time, this was the only place in the U.S. that could evaluate and verify the test results.

These results are sent to Vet to sign off and then Department of Agriculture must sign off. Finally, the Dog needs to get computer chip in neck. 

I hope that I have provided enough information for you to track down the method of registering your dogs for a British Passport. I will do a search and speak with my wife to see if we can get a webpage with additional information.

I am sure that a little work will provide you with a good understanding of the British or EU passport requirements and benefits for animals.

Having this paperwork allowed us to enter islands otherwise off limits to dogs. i understand that things change but here is one example of the value we got from having this passport. In 1991 we tried to get our dogs into St. Lucia. I went as far as trying to visit the house of the Vet who was in a position to approve or decline entry. He was intransigent and threatened to send us out of the country. We were told by the security guard at the marina, who came to like our dogs, that the Vet planned to incarcerate our dogs and possibly put them down. Whether true or not, we never found out - we left before dawn.

In our second trip, we presented our dogs' credentials upon checking in with customs and immigration. The government vet, a young and very friendly guy, was at our boat within the hour, signed the paperwork and said that we could travel anywhere in St. Lucia with our dogs.

So, maybe St. Lucia became less restrictive over the years. I think the passport, which was effective throughout the Bahamas and Caribbean, made the difference.

With regard to exercise, our dogs swam constantly and we took them to shore every day and night for walks and play. Although we did sail offshore, the majority of our sailing allowed for this daily routine. 

Our method of training the dogs to go on deck, when offshore, is to give them a command to go from the time they are puppies. From the first day we have a puppy, throughout their entire life, when they begin to go, we say, "go to it." When offshore, the same command prompts the right reaction.

Finally, there are certain dogs not allowed on this list, so you'll need to check to see that your dogs qualify. Certain countries also do not allow certain breeds, so you will need to do some research on this topic as well.

Good luck and happy sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Getting the EU pet passport really isn't a big deal at all. I have done it with several dogs that I have shipped to rabies free countries. Any local vet can do it for you if they want to take the time to read up on the procedures. If they don't want to bother with it, I suggest you take your business elsewhere.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll be in the US/BVI area or "hope to be" in the November 07 thru about March 08 time frame. Maybe we will run across each other.. what is your boat name and are you a ham? I'm getting my ham license set up now and will probably have a jerry rig set up by then.


----------

